

Show HN: Simple Movie Trailers Downloader in Ruby - tux
https://github.com/GoTux/Ruby/blob/master/atget.rb

======
tux
Version 1.1 {2013-11-11} is out with "posters" download support. Any comments
and ideas are welcome ^_^

------
tux
This is my second script in ruby, I hope you guys like it ^_^

